# Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket, Bodmin Church



## cornishclive (May 11, 2012)

I've driven past Bodmin Church hundreds of times before but never noticed a ruined chapel within the grounds.

A couple of weeks ago I had a brief explore and found these images of the Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket within Bodmin Churchyard.

Taken from Wikipedia:

The churchyard is extensive and on a slope: the Chapel of St Thomas Becket is a ruin of a 14th century building in the south-east of the churchyard. St Guron's Well is a small building of granite at the western entrance to the churchyard.

View from the east, the tower is from the present church:



Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket, Bodmin Church by Stocker Images, on Flickr




Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket, Bodmin Church by Stocker Images, on Flickr




Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket, Bodmin Church by Stocker Images, on Flickr




Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket, Bodmin Church by Stocker Images, on Flickr




Chapel of Saint Thomas Becket, Bodmin Church by Stocker Images, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cstocker/sets/72157629676157988/with/6966235908/


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 11, 2012)

Very nice photographs, thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (May 11, 2012)

That looks peaceful,nice pics.


----------



## scribble (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. They remind me of those old-fashioned touched-up postcards. They are in spectacular definition.


----------



## adzst24 (May 11, 2012)

Hmmm Peacefull. 
thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2012)

Nicely Done,I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 26, 2012)

Love a good ruin - Cheers for sharing!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 30, 2012)

seems very well cared for. I wish more people in the States could see the value in preserving ruins, just for the atmosphere and the history.


----------



## Jessicalopez (Sep 5, 2012)

Very Nice images, Thanks for sharing


----------

